# Cyklonkessel... April '14



## perjury saint (May 7, 2014)

After the vintage delights of Dr Dents, it was time for the 'main event'!... Another 3 and a half hours drive and I was there, a few hours kip and up with the lark! And what a setting!! Picture postcard German valley cloaked in mist and thick with forest, alive with sounds of the dawn chorus, but I'm not here for the resident nature! So after brisk walk I was soon in and face to face with this...



https://flic.kr/p/nu4WRN https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

...CYKLONKESSEL...



https://flic.kr/p/nu9gqohttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nnVVQw https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/neFm5nhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nfk7Azhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nu8Muyhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nwb2AThttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nr7PfA https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nwb9umhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/nyARn2https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nxX9Jxhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/neDj9ohttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/nwacVwhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nw7V1ehttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nxWCqX https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/neHvc7https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nnZ2n7https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nsK4s4https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nq2j2chttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/npEij9https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/neH3w3https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nnZiFEhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/nfk2huhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nuLWJ1https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/npWkKThttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

As always, thanks for looking!! ​


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 7, 2014)

Another superb report with more amazing photos..looks a great explore.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 8, 2014)

Stinning as always PS! Love the mood your photos set. Top work


----------



## Catmandoo (May 8, 2014)

Blown away... Again!!


----------



## krela (May 8, 2014)

Oooooooh very nice! Industrial porn. Thank you!


----------



## peroxidetim (May 8, 2014)

wowowowow what a place, what a find, what a repo! 
i like your POV's. Want to go there immediately


----------



## flyboys90 (May 8, 2014)

What a cracking site some amazing old kit! thanks for sharing.


----------



## mrtoby (May 8, 2014)

Urbex Porn right there. Top shelf style. Love it.


----------



## Kezz44 (May 8, 2014)

Stunning!!!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 8, 2014)

Oh, very nice! This place looks awesome and lovely and bloody ace shots as usual Mr saint!


----------



## Poltergeist (May 9, 2014)

The untouchedness of it is truly stunning!


----------

